# Linux V/S Windows



## brcooki4G (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

             Now we are talk about Linux V/S Windows, my friends said, linux is more expensive than windows, i dont know how? Linux is an example of Open Source software development and Free Operating System. Windows is the family of operating system (OS) from Microsoft, which is the most famous OS in the world but the thing is its not free package. My Point is windows hosting is more expensive than linux. I dont know how correct i'm I? So, give your feedback which one is more expensive? Linux or Windows?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 26, 2012)

really depends on the provider honestly some have contracts with microsoft so they get good deals, others dont, staff might have more experience in one OS then another depending on how back woods you want to go. overall I would say linux.


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2012)

We need case studies, case by case of course. But "Free software" does not mean you do not spend any money, but that it's open to modification, like free speech.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 26, 2012)

Linux is cheaper looking at the cost at the hosting company.
You might have to hire someone who understands Linux, adding extra cost.


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 26, 2012)

If you're talking about web-/Email-hosting, then Linux will be the cheaper option since you don't have the license-costs involved when you deal with Microsoft-systems (Windows Server-OS + Exchange-server + Client Access Licenses = horde of money).

If you're talking about Linux from a business-perspective (think server/Client-network all built on Linux), you'll usually have to fork out for either Linux-admins (usually expensive) or hired consultants (usually even more expensive), which also usually drives the cost of operating the systems up into the same areas as a pure Windows-setup will cost. Add in custom-designed software for a Linux-variant of an ERP-system (no, not Erotic RolePlay ) like SAP, IFS etc and the programming costs that comes attached to that, and you'll most likely end up paying more.

With Linux it's important to remember the following caveat: The software might be free, but the consultant will cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 27, 2012)

But isn't it also true that MS charges per amount of computers when it comes to their support contracts with businesses, unlike (a part of) the business-focussed linux based OS makers?*

Plus there are advantages in other areas, like being less dependent on the authors of the code if something needs fixing/adjustment.

Let me say it is rather complicated. 


* I could be wrong about that.


----------

